
Ask HN: Moved to/worked in a non U.S country? How was the experience? - justaguyhere
Prompted by yesterday&#x27;s post<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17302892<p>Have you moved to : EU, Chile etc? What is the experience like - including visas, culture etc?
======
rurban
Moved to EU, finally back in democracy. Paying 3x more taxes and healthcare,
and I am happy doing so. Because here you got infrastructure and a working
state.

~~~
justaguyhere
Where in EU? How is the visa process and job prospects?

~~~
rurban
Germany. As EU citizen coming back from the US Visa was only a problem in the
US. Jobs are much harder to get as in the states. Only professional references
and academic titles do count. But I'm not looking seriously enough. Enjoying
working for myself.

